# Turkeys and a cold front.



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well it appears the weekend forecast is changing. What started out as decent weather, highs in the upper 60's has now changed to cloudy and high near 60. It appears that a cold front is moving in, what effect if any will it have on the birds.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Don't know, But I went out and scouted this morning. I heard three gobblers start up about 6:15. They gobbled until around 7. They were a long way off, I'm not sure If I could pull them in. 
I was going across 229 and saw seven more in a cornfield at 9:30am.

ski


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

id rather hunt in 60 than 70 anyway, but IMO it wont effect the birds


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i think it will only effect it if it gets really cold like drops to the 40s that will give em lock jaw for sure. but 60s 70s and cloudy they will prolly be fired up.


----------

